# Off Season Projects Thread 2017



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

It should have already started again. 
-Buy new waders.
-Replace seal and prop on my longtail.
-Fix wiring on duck boat trailer.
-Touch up paint on divers and coots.
-Finish organizing the garage.
-Make a camo ghillie cover.

What's everyone else's plans? 4 months isn't that far away!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Stocking up on thermacell cartridges.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait...

There's an off season? 

Get a new shottygun. Not that I really need another one but I couldn't pass up this deal so I got me a "new to me" SX3 that I cant wait to use!

Add a few new goose floaters.
Repair blind where dog found a new exit point.
Weld blind frame in various location's.
Repair wiring to ignition and starter on the mm.
Repair wiring for trailer lights.
Repair wiring to nav lights.
Replace trim switch on mm.
Maybe replace trim actuator.
Rebuild mm carb.
Buy a new prop.
Replace Hydroturf flooring.
Repair dry box that isn't so dry anymore.
Replace wheel bearings on trailer.
Replace trailer tires.
Replace transom saver.
Repair groundblind(s)
...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think this is the first year that I don't have any summer waterfowl fix it projects. The boat is ready to roll, the decoys are all in good shape and I picked up two new 20 gauge shotguns back in March. The boat trailer could use some paint I suppose.

My main concern is my 9 year old Labrador "Hagen". I have got to get some weight off the old boy and get him back in shape. Last season there was a noticeable difference, he didn't have the normal zip in his step. It's tough watching them get old. They have the will and the drive, but they can only do what their bodies allow them to do.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Reload some shells for the upcoming season and that's really it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I think this is the first year that I don't have any summer waterfowl fix it projects. The boat is ready to roll, the decoys are all in good shape and I picked up two new 20 gauge shotguns back in March. The boat trailer could use some paint I suppose.
> 
> My main concern is my 9 year old Labrador "Hagen". I have got to get some weight off the old boy and get him back in shape. Last season there was a noticeable difference, he didn't have the normal zip in his step. It's tough watching them get old. They have the will and the drive, but they can only do what their bodies allow them to do.


That's a tough one buddy. Watching them slowly go downhill is painful to watch. :sad:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hunting funds are going to be limited for fowl this fall with the elk tag. Thank goodness my list is small. Probably going to miss the youth hunt this year. Bitter sweet I suppose.

- Trailer tires
- Re-pack trailer wheel bearings
- Fix a couple trailer lights
- Maybe put some fresh grass on the boat blind

Boat and decs are all cleaned and ready to go. Last week I fired up the new motor I got last year to keep some good fresh gas and Stabil in the carb... Just counting down the days now.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

new back floor 

new storage unite in the back bench



new boards and carpets


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The big project this summer is just to make some $$$. I'm moving away for grad school in the fall, so I'll need as much as I can get if I want any sort of a hunting budget. School may not leave me with much time to hunt, either. :-(

I do know I'll be back with a vengeance over winter break. I can't wait. Funny, it's 90+ degrees outside and I'm already daydreaming about winter...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

New Jon boat
Go through the fan boat motor.
Finish massive canvasback spread


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I think this is the first year that I don't have any summer waterfowl fix it projects. The boat is ready to roll, the decoys are all in good shape and I picked up two new 20 gauge shotguns back in March. The boat trailer could use some paint I suppose.
> 
> My main concern is my 9 year old Labrador "Hagen". I have got to get some weight off the old boy and get him back in shape. Last season there was a noticeable difference, he didn't have the normal zip in his step. It's tough watching them get old. They have the will and the drive, but they can only do what their bodies allow them to do.


 I guess no more pizza for him? izza:


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Who paints jon boats around here?


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Reload some shells for the upcoming season and that's really it.


Lost- what's your favorite reload recipe for steel?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

sketch21 said:


> Lost- what's your favorite reload recipe for steel?


Haven't done any yet. Going to start in the next month or two and try to work up one that works well in my 3 guns we use. Typically we use #3 steel shot as that seems to give us the best combination of pattern density and knock down power.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

SCtransplant said:


> Who paints jon boats around here?


I'm sure any paint shop would do it, but it's easy to do yourself if you have the time. I have painted my boat several times using different patterns. Some with spray cans and others using acrylic.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> I guess no more pizza for him? izza:


That's funny! He always finds a way to get his pizza.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Haven't done any yet. Going to start in the next month or two and try to work up one that works well in my 3 guns we use. Typically we use #3 steel shot as that seems to give us the best combination of pattern density and knock down power.


This is my favorite:The "Holy Grail" Load 2 3/4" new or once fired Cheddite hull.
Cheddite 2000 primer
34 gr Asteel 
B&P 32 wad
1 1/8 oz (492 gr) #2 or #3 (#2's fit better though)
no filler or os wad
AVG. 1475 fps. 
Patterns great in wide variety of guns.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

sketch21 said:


> This is my favorite:The "Holy Grail" Load 2 3/4" new or once fired Cheddite hull.
> Cheddite 2000 primer
> 34 gr Asteel
> B&P 32 wad
> ...


Looks interesting. Most of my hulls are 3" federals.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

SCtransplant said:


> Who paints jon boats around here?


Depends on what kind of paint job you want. On our duck boats we always went uglier the better. Most of the time we just bought army surplus OD Green paint and slathered in a haphazard pattern with a 4" paint brush. Mix up some colors, throw some tan and brown in with an occasional black spot and you're invisible. (ok not really but you just pretend)


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Painting is an easy deal. I did mine with the flat camo paint rattle cans Walmart carries. Think its Rusolium brand.

Painted the whole thing in the Beige, Then hold some vegetation up to the surface and sprayed the camo green and dark brown and a touch of black over the top. Then I topped it off with a flat satin protection coat.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Its OD green and extremely muddy at the moment, I was just kicking around the idea of getting it done in Max4 or Bottomland. I could use a project or two.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I painted my old boat years ago. Sanded it down to bare metal, layer of self etching primer, parker's duck boat paint, then spray painted a pattern. Worked out great until I replaced that boat with a new one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I painted my old boat years ago. Sanded it down to bare metal, layer of self etching primer, parker's duck boat paint, then spray painted a pattern. Worked out great until I replaced that boat with a new one.


I had one that was involved in an unfortunate accident with an immovable object in the realm of about 25MPH. Brought the boat to a buddy who did a real careful sandblast then paint job on it. Looked better than it did new. You can sand down aluminum but do it super light so you don't remove too much metal.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a project now. I went to the store to buy a license, when lo and behold, I found 6 wood duck decoys on clearance for $14. Score! There's a place I'd like to use them this fall. Time to get them rigged up.

By the way, if you need more decoys, this same store was selling a dozen FA brand mallards for $32. Located in West Jordan, PM for details if interested...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> I have a project now. I went to the store to buy a license, when lo and behold, I found 6 wood duck decoys on clearance for $14. Score! There's a place I'd like to use them this fall. Time to get them rigged up.
> 
> By the way, if you need more decoys, this same store was selling a dozen FA brand mallards for $32. Located in West Jordan, PM for details if interested...


I would have bought those woodies in a second. Pretty sure I know what store you are talking about. Did they have a red clearance sticker? Nice find!

Goosefreak and I got into a bunch of woodies last season, and they are definitely a duck that look for their own kind to land with.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I would have bought those woodies in a second. Pretty sure I know what store you are talking about. Did they have a red clearance sticker? Nice find!
> 
> Goosefreak and I got into a bunch of woodies last season, and they are definitely a duck that look for their own kind to land with.


Yep, red clearance sticker. Same place you got your goose decoys for a very good deal, if I remember right.

You're welcome to use my decoys in your wood duck spot, if I get to come along. :mrgreen:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Clarq said:


> I have a project now. I went to the store to buy a license, when lo and behold, I found 6 wood duck decoys on clearance for $14. Score! There's a place I'd like to use them this fall. Time to get them rigged up.
> 
> By the way, if you need more decoys, this same store was selling a dozen FA brand mallards for $32. Located in West Jordan, PM for details if interested...


My wife says I'm done buying decoys. But do they have good deals on waders?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I bit off a big one for this summer-I'm working on another new boat. This one will be a 16 footer, big enough to haul layout boats, tons of decoys, and 2 or 3 guys. It'll be powered by a 35hp Backwater longtail....it's early in the project but here's what I've got done so far:

1/6 scale model that I used to rough out the design and get my panel dimensions







[/URL]

Rear view-rough hull shape







[/URL]

Front view-the sides will be a bit more flared, the stitches I use to hold the hull panels together tend to make the sides bend in







[/URL]

Quick wiring scheme that I drew up-she'll have nav lights, interior LED lights, and a front LED light bar installed. Anybody who knows about boat wiring have any advice?







[/URL]


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Pump, how much to build me a 12' wood pirogue?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Clarq said:


> I have a project now. I went to the store to buy a license, when lo and behold, I found 6 wood duck decoys on clearance for $14. Score! There's a place I'd like to use them this fall. Time to get them rigged up.
> 
> By the way, if you need more decoys, this same store was selling a dozen FA brand mallards for $32. Located in West Jordan, PM for details if interested...


 Shooting Woodies bad no no. You're allowed one drake for mounting only.


----------



## Arkie (Jun 6, 2017)

Y'all are working too hard.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> Anybody who knows about boat wiring have any advice?
> 
> Looks like a fun project. You may want to consider adding a bilge pump while you are doing the electrical. I don't have one in my boat and there are times I sure wish I did.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your finished product. You build some nice boats.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Arkie said:


> Y'all are working too hard.


Brings back memories of home seeing a ton of mallards hanging from a cypress tree in 2 feet of water!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Shooting Woodies bad no no. You're allowed one drake for mounting only.


Yeah, that's all I want. It makes no sense to hunt a Utah micro-population to extinction.

I'm not proud like you southern folks are, though. If I ever make it down to Arkansas for a timber hunt I'll shoot a bunch of them. Cool birds... and I hear they eat fine too.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Sent you a PM Lost.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Clarq said:


> You're welcome to use my decoys in your wood duck spot, if I get to come along. :mrgreen:


Ummm, say what? :grin:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> I bit off a big one for this summer-I'm working on another new boat. This one will be a 16 footer, big enough to haul layout boats, tons of decoys, and 2 or 3 guys. It'll be powered by a 35hp Backwater longtail....it's early in the project but here's what I've got done so far:
> 
> 1/6 scale model that I used to rough out the design and get my panel dimensions
> 
> ...


Cody, I rewired pretty much my whole fishing boat a couple of years ago. Not hard at all, and it was a huge improvement over the factory spaghetti. Use Blue Seas stuff.

My radar and fish finder/chartplotter would turn off automatically in rough water, which can be disconserting 40 miles offshore. I don't have before photos, but just imagine 5 leads to each battery post. Here's the after:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Clean looking setup Jon! Do you happen to recall what gauge wire your master battery cables are? Going off the specs I can find for my length of run and current draw I'll probably be running #4. 
EDIT-looking closer I see that you're running #4 also


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> Clean looking setup Jon! Do you happen to recall what gauge wire your master battery cables are? Going off the specs I can find for my length of run and current draw I'll probably be running #4.
> EDIT-looking closer I see that you're running #4 also


4 gauge is pretty standard for mains. I ran 10 gauge to the helm and downriggers. Fun little project that gives one great piece of mind.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

paddler said:


> 4 gauge is pretty standard for mains. I ran 10 gauge to the helm and downriggers. Fun little project that gives one great piece of mind.


Gotcha-I'm running #12 to power everything. All my lights are LED's, so even with everything switched on my system will only be pulling about 2.5A so the #12 should be plenty.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> Gotcha-I'm running #12 to power everything. All my lights are LED's, so even with everything switched on my system will only be pulling about 2.5A so the #12 should be plenty.


Yep, that should be fine. I run a chartplotter/FF, autopilot, radar, radio, downriggers, etc. You might like a book on electrical systems in boats called, "The 12 Volt Bible". Lots of good general information.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

paddler said:


> Yep, that should be fine. I run a chartplotter/FF, autopilot, radar, radio, downriggers, etc. You might like a book on electrical systems in boats called, "The 12 Volt Bible". Lots of good general information.


Already have it! Lots of good info in there for sure.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I got my new Boat wired up and installed the new motor. 
Next is get to water and test it


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

New to the list:
Brush up on how to identify hen pintails in flight.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I am embarking on a new project, it's hush hush super secret...(so everyone doesn't laugh at me). I will update with results after the first month of duck season is over. As per most of my projects it should be an amazing failure.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Wait...
> 
> Replace wheel bearings on trailer.
> Replace trailer tires....


I replaced the tires on my boat trailer toward the end of last season. I got a flat and it was not repairable. Actually the tires were just plain wore out. They were on the trailer since 2005 and I can only imagine the thousands of miles they saw. The wheel bearings get checked at least twice every year and replaced if need be. Bearing Buddies are nice, but I don't trust them. Bearings/seals are a lot less expensive than a new axle.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> I replaced the tires on my boat trailer toward the end of last season. I got a flat and it was not repairable. Actually the tires were just plain wore out. They were on the trailer since 2005 and I can only imagine the thousands of miles they saw. The wheel bearings get checked at least twice every year and replaced if need be. Bearing Buddies are nice, but I don't trust them. Bearings/seals are a lot less expensive than a new axle.


That's a freaking long life for a trailer tire. I hate those dang things.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

SCtransplant said:


> That's a freaking long life for a trailer tire. I hate those dang things.


I thought the same thing. For $30 tires they sure lasted. I got lucky and the tire went flat just as I pulled in the driveway.:grin: I bought a new tire for one side and used the new spare tire for the other side. My spare is now the other old good tire. Well I don't know how good it is, it holds air though....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I picked up a set of 4 tires from Big O way back in 91 for a car hauler trailer that I had just bought for $50 a tire. They were 12 ply bias ply blems. After 15 trips back and forth to Az numerous trips to Utah and back and all the other trips that trailer took I finally had to change out the tires 4 years ago just due to them being sun baked. Now the tires that I have on it now might not see the end of this summer. 

I wish that I could find another set of those bias ply blems, they would last me until I am too old to have to haul my play toys anymore.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> I picked up a set of 4 tires from Big O way back in 91 for a car hauler trailer that I had just bought for $50 a tire. They were 12 ply bias ply blems. After 15 trips back and forth to Az numerous trips to Utah and back and all the other trips that trailer took I finally had to change out the tires 4 years ago just due to them being sun baked. Now the tires that I have on it now might not see the end of this summer.
> 
> I wish that I could find another set of those bias ply blems, they would last me until I am too old to have to haul my play toys anymore.


Over 20 years on the tires....geez never heard of that before


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think the biggest problem with duck boat trailers is guys rely too much on the bearing buddies. They don't pull the wheels and check the bearings for grease. It can be as simple as just jacking the trailer up and spinning the tire and listening for strange bearing noise such as grinding. I seem to always end up with water in my hubs, even with new seals. The bearing buddies help with this by pushing grease to the back of the hub and pushing water out of the seal. I can't tell you how many boat trailers I see broken down on the side of the road each season. A simple check can save you hundreds of dollars.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I think the biggest problem with duck boat trailers is guys rely too much on the bearing buddies. They don't pull the wheels and check the bearings for grease. It can be as simple as just jacking the trailer up and spinning the tire and listening for strange bearing noise such as grinding. I seem to always end up with water in my hubs, even with new seals. The bearing buddies help with this by pushing grease to the back of the hub and pushing water out of the seal. I can't tell you how many boat trailers I see broken down on the side of the road each season. A simple check can save you hundreds of dollars.


Do yourself a favor, go to oil bath hubs. I have them on my boat trailer, bought in 2005. I have never touched them, and I trailer my boat 1014 miles each way to the coast of Washington.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Do yourself a favor, go to oil bath hubs. I have them on my boat trailer, bought in 2005. I have never touched them, and I trailer my boat 1014 miles each way to the coast of Washington.


And get yourself a pressure reducer for your sprinkler system. Fog/mist irrigation is no good lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> And get yourself a pressure reducer for your sprinkler system. Fog/mist irrigation is no good lol


So, true! Misting and water hammer are very common and serious but mostly unrecognized problems. If anybody has questions, I'm happy to elaborate. Complete with links, tutorials, even pictures.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

You know, I was thinking. Dangerous, of course. But it turns out reworking my sprinkler system is all about the ducks. I think I'll be reducing my water use by at least 30%, maybe more. What if everybody did that? More water would flow to the GSL. So, this is a conservation project. Maybe DU would help out?

Seriously, everywhere you go around town you see poor sprinkler systems misting 50% of their water. The first step towards improvement is a PRV.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

paddler said:


> You know, I was thinking. Dangerous, of course. But it turns out reworking my sprinkler system is all about the ducks. I think I'll be reducing my water use by at least 30%, maybe more. What if everybody did that? More water would flow to the GSL. So, this is a conservation project. Maybe DU would help out?
> 
> Seriously, everywhere you go around town you see poor sprinkler systems misting 50% of their water. The first step towards improvement is a PRV.


HOLY CRAP! A DU sponsorship. Yearly membership comes with a cost effective pressure reducer and instructions on how to install.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

paddler said:


> You know, I was thinking. Dangerous, of course. But it turns out reworking my sprinkler system is all about the ducks. I think I'll be reducing my water use by at least 30%, maybe more. What if everybody did that? More water would flow to the GSL. So, this is a conservation project. Maybe DU would help out?
> 
> Seriously, everywhere you go around town you see poor sprinkler systems misting 50% of their water. The first step towards improvement is a PRV.


You have it bass ackwards. The more water you use the more it runs off, the more it runs off the more goes into the GSL and Utah Lake....duh !


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Try and come up with a better decoy system. 

I get so frustrated trying to coil up my lines and keep them from getting tangled with me neoprene gloves on. There has to be a better way.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Try and come up with a better decoy system.
> 
> I get so frustrated trying to coil up my lines and keep them from getting tangled with me neoprene gloves on. There has to be a better way.


There is! DIY Texas rigs with 400lb mono and crimps- you will never wrap a cord again. I got one of these kits http://www.snlcorp.com/snl/other/duckdecoykit.aspx about 4 years ago, you can rig a lifetime's worth of decoys and still have some line left to give your buddies, and it costs way less than a pre-rigged texas system like Avery and Tanglefree sell.

I rig mine with a loop on the end, pass the other end through the keel, crimp you weight on, (I use 1 1/2" nuts, you can get them super cheap at a hardware store), and you're good to go. Your decoy slides up and down the line, and they are stiff enough that they don't tangle.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Those Texas rigs sure have become popular the last few years. I'm old school I guess and have a hard time giving up the J weights. I still bag all of my decoys at the end of the day. It is a slow process, especially when I am hunting solo and have 5 or 6 dozen decoys out. I don't like to just throw my decoys in the boat, they get beat up and makes it hard to move around. I think the main thing is I just plain don't want to re-do 150 duck decoys.:grin:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

All my Texas rigs go into bags-I will wade through the decoys, grab 8 or 10 at a time, and lift them up into my decoy bag in the boat. The Rig-m-right duffle style bags work really well for this. I can pick up and bag 4 dozen decoys by myself in less than 10 minutes-changed my waterfowling life!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

It has always puzzled me about layout boat hunting. It most always seems the tender boat is moving. I guess this method improves the odds???


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ordered some of these the other day. Heck of a deal too! Should make good fillers.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Storm-Front-Canada-Goose-Shell-Sleeper-Rester-Pack/24008483

I just picked up a Mojo jerk a spreader with 10 duck decoys for $5 at a yard sale.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

JerryH said:


> It has always puzzled me about layout boat hunting. It most always seems the tender boat is moving. I guess this method improves the odds???


Oops. I'm sure you've already guessed this was intended for the guidebook thread.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Got lots of flocking to do. Hope to be ready by October.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

king eider said:


> Got lots of flocking to do. Hope to be ready by October.


That's going to be a great spread!! Love cans!!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

You scored on that Mojo spreader Fowl, as far as I know they're really hard to find now. They work great!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Ordered some of these the other day. Heck of a deal too! Should make good fillers.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Storm-Front-Canada-Goose-Shell-Sleeper-Rester-Pack/24008483
> 
> I just picked up a Mojo jerk a spreader with 10 duck decoys for $5 at a yard sale.


Were the decoys a decent brand or age?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Were the decoys a decent brand or age?


Nothing special, just flambeau mallards in good shape.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> You scored on that Mojo spreader Fowl, as far as I know they're really hard to find now. They work great!


I thought it was a pretty good deal. I also picked up 5 GHG full body honkers for $15 the other day. I was happy about that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

all finished. just need to put the motor back on and do some little things.


back bench 

the floor in the back


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The goose shells I ordered were delivered today. I gotta say that they look pretty dam* good for Flambeaus. These are the Storm Front series 24" sleeper/rester pack with flocked heads. Not bad for $68


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> The goose shells I ordered were delivered today. I gotta say that they look pretty dam* good for Flambeaus. These are the Storm Front series 24" sleeper/rester pack with flocked heads. Not bad for $68


The geese won't know they aren't Dave Smith's. I killed a pair last season over a dozen G&H shells without heads:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anybody know how to make a lightweight home made push pole. I have a crazy idea (well all of my ideas are crazy) that I am going to try this fall. It includes a float tube, camo netting and one crazy **** @$$.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Anybody know how to make a lightweight home made push pole. I have a crazy idea (well all of my ideas are crazy) that I am going to try this fall. It includes a float tube, camo netting and one crazy **** @$$.


Take a look at this..... 
http://mudbob.net/


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Anybody know how to make a lightweight home made push pole. I have a crazy idea (well all of my ideas are crazy) that I am going to try this fall. It includes a float tube, camo netting and one crazy **** @$$.


I've made a couple of push poles out of sheetrocker's extendable sanding poles. You can find them at Lowes and HD, the one I use most is 6' long and will extend to 12'. I got a couple of push pole feet at Cabelas, they actually fit the sanding poles perfectly, and bolted them on to the end. I don't remember the brand of the feet but I can say stay away from the Avery version, the ones I got were made by a company in Louisiana I believe and they've held up great for the 4 years I've had them. Only disadvantage to using the sheetrocker's poles is that in really cold weather they can freeze up and not extend or retract, but it still beats carrying a 12' pole around!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

One more coat of flocking on the heads and keel these bad boys. 72 sleeper blocks about ready to go....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

king eider said:


> One more coat of flocking on the heads and keel these bad boys. 72 sleeper blocks about ready to go....


Those bad boys look awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

king eider said:


> One more coat of flocking on the heads and keel these bad boys. 72 sleeper blocks about ready to go....


 Looks great! Are you going to dry or airbrush some dark shading on the crown of the heads? Some of the blocks in the pic are in the shade and that darker head color looks good.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Looks great! Are you going to dry or airbrush some dark shading on the crown of the heads? Some of the blocks in the pic are in the shade and that darker head color looks good.


The row on the left has 2 coats of flocking. The other 5 rows do not. I am currently flocking those for a second coat. I will probably dry brush in some black on the crown. Been a fun but long project. Not easy doing 72 blocks from making a mold to painting. The painting is sure getting old....


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Too much to do, not enough time. Planning on making 3 spinners out of old decoys and see how they work( put them all on programs and have a remote to activate), fix mojo that isn't working, continue training the pup, new motor, and talking the wife into making me some more wall mural. Not sure if I should continue with the mural style she already did or make it a forest/desert scene. Currently I have a couple of birds that are on a blank wall, but I think she would jump at the chance to start painting again once the kids are back in school.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

This weekend, I'm laying in the bath tub with my waders and some aqua seal. Less than 2 months to go!


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Build new hardsided boat blind.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here's what I've spent a bit of my Saturday doing. Little bit of organization

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Rewire trailer and grease the longtail. Place new led lights on the trailer. Seal the small decoy tow boat Will soon be painting the mallards.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm thinking way to far ahead on this one. But I wanted to get this messy task over. I white washed/painted a few snow covers today. 1 part Kilz primer to 2 or 3 parts water. It gets rid of that blue glow and sheen from the newer poly type fabric snow covers. I use the dunk & slosh method in a big tote.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

It took an crazy amount of time but i have finally finished the 72 sleeper canvasback decoys. Just have to rig them up with long lines.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

JerryH said:


> I'm thinking way to far ahead on this one. But I wanted to get this messy task over. I white washed/painted a few snow covers today. 1 part Kilz primer to 2 or 3 parts water. It gets rid of that blue glow and sheen from the newer poly type fabric snow covers. I use the dunk & slosh method in a big tote.


JH, does the "paint" stick to the covers. does it make them crunchy or hard to put on the blinds?

E


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Stimmy said:


> JH, does the "paint" stick to the covers. does it make them crunchy or hard to put on the blinds?
> 
> E


Yes the paint sticks to the fabric. It does stiffen the fabric a little. You wont have any problems getting the cover on the blind. I mixed the Kilz primer to about 1 part primer-3 parts water. It was a pretty runny solution. The blue hue is gone and no more shine.


----------



## peafur (Mar 5, 2018)

They have the will and the drive, but they can only do what their bodies allow them to do.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

peafur said:


> They have the will and the drive, but they can only do what their bodies allow them to do.


Hmmm, ip from Vietnam--spammer??


----------

